# Hasbro's Heroquest and Chaosium’s Role in the Board Game’s Return



## LuisCarlos17f (Sep 22, 2020)

I see Chaosium has been very kind and generous with the trademark. I wonder this may a sign of that type of matters I like so much to speculate, as Microsft buying Betheseda.


----------



## Egg Embry (Sep 22, 2020)

*Hasbro* is crowdfunding the new edition of the *HeroQuest Board Game* here.


----------



## Egg Embry (Sep 22, 2020)

LuisCarlos17f said:


> I see Chaosium has been very kind and generous with the trademark. I wonder this may a sign of that type of matters I like so much to speculate, as Microsft buying Betheseda.



I hope Microsoft and Betheseda work well together and it does not result in layoffs. ;-)


----------



## Morrus (Sep 22, 2020)

Egg Embry said:


> *Hasbro* is crowdfunding the new edition of the *HeroQuest Board Game* here.



US and Canada only, looks like.


----------



## Egg Embry (Sep 22, 2020)

Morrus said:


> US and Canada only, looks like.



Interesting. I wonder how long they'll wait to roll it out to the rest of the world?


----------



## Ath-kethin (Sep 22, 2020)

I backed the Hero Quest redux so fast my keyboard caught fire. New miniatures, and full plastic sculpts for the doors and other bits that used to be cardboard? Yes, please!

I still have my original set from the '90s, but this new take looks even better.


----------



## Superchunk77 (Sep 22, 2020)

So it's the exact same board game, with some upgraded components and female miniatures. I'll just hang on to my original copy


----------



## Ath-kethin (Sep 22, 2020)

Superchunk77 said:


> So it's the exact same board game, with some upgraded components and female miniatures. I'll just hang on to my original copy



There are new monsters in it too. I don't know what else may have changed.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Sep 22, 2020)

Fimirs replaced with the fish-men "abominations", and there are female orcs and goblins.


----------



## Askaval30 (Sep 22, 2020)

here's to hoping it's the first step to releasing Warhammer Quest as it was...


----------



## wingsandsword (Sep 22, 2020)

LuisCarlos17f said:


> Fimirs replaced with the fish-men "abominations", and there are female orcs and goblins.



Well, Fimir were a Games Workshop creation.  The original HeroQuest had some involvement from GW in its making.  Presumably without GW, they can't use the Fimir.

I'd always figured if they remade HQ but without GW's involvement, the Fimir would be replaced with some kind of generic lizardman or something that was Hasbro IP instead (like a D&D "product identity" creature).


----------



## Gradine (Sep 22, 2020)

The term "Chaos" also seems conspicuously absent from all of the new HeroQuest board game stuff


----------



## MGibster (Sep 22, 2020)

I'm interested.  Even at the $150 level.  But I'm not sure I could actually find a group to play through it.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 22, 2020)

Gradine said:


> The term "Chaos" also seems conspicuously absent from all of the new HeroQuest board game stuff



Its been replaced with Dread. Dread Warriors, Dread Sorcerer, Dread Spells...


----------



## Paragon Lost (Sep 22, 2020)

My kids loved playing that game, specially one of the boys who was obsessed with it for a few years. Good memories.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 22, 2020)

Paragon Lost said:


> My kids loved playing that game, specially one of the boys who was obsessed with it for a few years. Good memories.




Between the limited shipping and high price point, I think its a shame that it looks like kids like that are no longer the target market. Those kids who have now grown up and have jobs very much are.


----------



## Superchunk77 (Sep 23, 2020)

Yeah, I still have my original game and while it was great when I was a kid, there are dungeon crawler TT games out there now that are so much better. Descent, Tainted Grail, Gloomhaven, etc. I can't justify dropping $100+ to own the same game twice. It will be interesting to see if the IP goes beyond the board game.


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 23, 2020)

Superchunk77 said:


> ... there are dungeon crawler TT games out there now that are so much better.




I think Heroquest is a better entry level dungeon crawler than those examples, even if they are better games in general. That's Heroquest's real advantage IMO, which is why its such a shame that the price point completely undercuts that. All it really leaves is the nostalgic old fan market.


----------



## Paragon Lost (Sep 23, 2020)

Skywalker said:


> Between the limited shipping and high price point, I think its a shame that it looks like kids like that are no longer the target market. Those kids who have now grown up and have jobs very much are.



Yup, that passed through my mind as well. My eldest who was pretty crazy about it back then is a lawyer these days, so he can afford it. I'll have to send him the link in case he's interested.


----------



## Retreater (Sep 23, 2020)

I backed the Mythic Tier level. I have been waiting for this for around 30 years. Sure, it's pricey, but compared to all the money I spent on other dungeon crawlers trying to mimic the feel of HeroQuest, this is a bargain. 
It's got (seemingly) higher production values than the original, and it's not out of line with the price of other dungeon crawlers, so I'm fine with the cost of it. 
If you want cheap miniatures and an affordable entry level game, I guess that D&D boardgame is an option?


----------



## Gbekar (Sep 23, 2020)

Tangent:  Wasn't there a video game that had to change its name from Hero Quest because of this as well.


----------



## Retreater (Sep 23, 2020)

Gbekar said:


> Tangent:  Wasn't there a video game that had to change its name from Hero Quest because of this as well.



I remember the game Dragon Quest having to change its name in America to Dragon Warrior because of the TSR D&D Boardgame. But maybe there was another game called Hero Quest too?

Just looked through the models and disappointed there's no fimir in this reboot (probably because they are Games Workshop IP). Loved those weirdos.


----------



## MockingBird (Sep 23, 2020)

This brings back childhood memories. Hero Quest was my first step into a pseudo rpg. I eventually moved on to AD&D.


----------



## Ath-kethin (Sep 23, 2020)

Skywalker said:


> I think Heroquest is a better entry level dungeon crawler than those examples, even if they are better games in general. That's Heroquest's real advantage IMO, which is why its such a shame that the price point completely undercuts that. All it really leaves is the nostalgic old fan market.



I used Hero Quest as the first volley in getting my soon-to-be-7yo into TTRPGs about 2 years ago. We still play it sometimes, but generally we play D&D these days.

Honestly the price point isn't out of line at all for what it buys, and there are at least SOME new adventures, according to an interview linked on the product page. And since the project is almost 75% funded less than 11 hours after its launch, I have no doubt it's going to hit its stretch goals too.

The upgraded miniatures and especially the upgraded furniture make it a no brainier for me. Even with the $30 shipping.


----------



## Paragon Lost (Sep 23, 2020)

Ath-kethin said:


> I used Hero Quest as the first volley in getting my soon-to-be-7yo into TTRPGs about 2 years ago. We still play it sometimes, but generally we play D&D these days.
> 
> Honestly the price point isn't out of line at all for what it buys, and there are at least SOME new adventures, according to an interview linked on the product page. And since the project is almost 75% funded less than 11 hours after its launch, I have no doubt it's going to hit its stretch goals too.
> 
> The upgraded miniatures and especially the upgraded furniture make it a no brainier for me. Even with the $30 shipping.




 Hehe, I'll admit that I considered it just for the figures myself.


----------



## R_J_K75 (Sep 23, 2020)

Ath-kethin said:


> Even with the $30 shipping.




Theyre only shipping to the U.S. and Canada, and not even to Quebec.  $30 shipping seems extremely high as I cant imagine it weighing all that much or the box/packaging being overly large.  What's the justification for such a high shipping cost?


----------



## Enevhar Aldarion (Sep 23, 2020)

Retreater said:


> I remember the game Dragon Quest having to change its name in America to Dragon Warrior because of the TSR D&D Boardgame.




Only until 2005, when Dragon Quest VIII was released in the US. After that, all games in the series are called Dragon Quest, including rereleases of the earlier games. Square Enix registered the Dragon Quest trademark in the US in 2002. So it looks like WotC let the Dragon Quest and HeroQuest trademarks lapse at about the same time, at the end of the 90's. And it was not a boardgame, it was an RPG originally published by SPI and then TSR bought SPI. It was an interesting system, as it did not use classes, like D&D, but was rather skills-based, making it an alternative to the D&D system.


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Sep 23, 2020)

Now Hasbro needs an "product emplacement" of the Hero Quest in some Disney or Netflix production.

What expansions after Kellar's Keep and the return of the witch lord? In Europe were sold "Against the hordes of ogres" and "the sorcerers of Morcar", but in America different titles.

Will we see expansion based in crossover franchises? for example legend of Zelda.

I can imagine HQ characters and monsters as skins in Fortnite. Hasbro and Epic Games would dare to do it.

* If Gamezone company is broken, could Hasbro buy the rights of its designs for its failed aniversary edition? Something like limited edition for collectors.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Sep 23, 2020)

I’m not entirely convinced about the ‘Questworlds’ title, although it may grow on me. I always felt that the system would be ideal to make a new version of Super World though - it scales really well for Superpowers while being much more simple to use than many other game systems for that genre.


----------



## QuentinGeorge (Sep 23, 2020)

Morrus said:


> US and Canada only, looks like.




Seems a bit unfair considering the UK/Europe/AU/NZ version came first....

I'm assuming it will hit other markets eventually, even if they are persisting with the whole "Zargon" thing. That's the dude from Lost City. The villain of Hero Quest is Morcar, no matter what those yanks say!


----------



## QuentinGeorge (Sep 23, 2020)

Gbekar said:


> Tangent:  Wasn't there a video game that had to change its name from Hero Quest because of this as well.




Yes, Sierra's Adventure/RPG hybrid became "Quest for Glory" and under that name had 5 installments. My family bought the original copy of the first installment when it was still "Hero's Quest".


----------



## macd21 (Sep 23, 2020)

QuentinGeorge said:


> Seems a bit unfair considering the UK/Europe/AU/NZ version came first....
> 
> I'm assuming it will hit other markets eventually, even if they are persisting with the whole "Zargon" thing. That's the dude from Lost City. The villain of Hero Quest is Morcar, no matter what those yanks say!




There’s been some speculation that there might be IP issues with selling it outside the US, but I also imagine they may be holding off on an international option because of the added distribution headaches it would require.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 23, 2020)

Obligatory video insertion!


----------



## Stefano Rinaldelli (Sep 23, 2020)

Egg Embry said:


> *Hasbro* is crowdfunding the new edition of the *HeroQuest Board Game* here.



Unfortunately no baking options for outside US or Canada residents.


----------



## Ath-kethin (Sep 23, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> Theyre only shipping to the U.S. and Canada, and not even to Quebec.  $30 shipping seems extremely high as I cant imagine it weighing all that much or the box/packaging being overly large.  What's the justification for such a high shipping cost?




The box is much bigger than the original, which makes sense since there are no cardstock miniatures; everything is plastic/resin including the doors,tables, etc.

Production is also probably still in China/Asia, so COVID shipping hassles will still apply.



LuisCarlos17f said:


> What expansions after Kellar's Keep and the return of the witch lord? In Europe were sold "Against the hordes of ogres" and "the sorcerers of Morcar", but in America different titles.



I hope they update/relaunch all the supplements, though the only ones currently listed are the first two from the U.S. It would be nice to get updated sets for Against the Ogre Horde, Wizards of Morcar, Mage of the Mirror, The Frozen Horror, and possibly new expansions focused on the Dwarf and more firmly on the Wizard as well.


----------



## wingsandsword (Sep 23, 2020)

HeroQuest was my introduction to D&D.  My parents wouldn't let me play real D&D, because they'd heard in Church that D&D was bad. . .but HQ had "Dungeons and Dragons" nowhere on the box, so it was okay.

For Junior High and HS that was my main D&D-like entertainment.  I bought all four expansions. . .not just the widely known Kellar's Keep and Return of the Witch Lord, but the more obscure Barbarian and Elf expansions that were made, and I bought a second core set to have more miniatures and furniture and doors.

When I went off to college, all that became the seed material for me and tabletop gaming.  To this day I still heavily use ~30 year old HeroQuest minis as lots of generic minis for D&D.  If I'm DM'ing, you can bet if you encounter a pack of orcs or goblins, a bunch of skeletons or zombies or mummies, a gargoyle, they're going to be repped with HQ minis. . .and those Chaos Warriors make real good evil-enemy-soldier minis and the fimir minis were my stock lizardmen as well (and this mini selection meant that skeletons, zombies, lizardmen, goblins, orcs and enemy soldiers have long been my stock enemies in running D&D).  The dungeons will probably have HQ furniture and treasure chests in them, and so on.

Before the aftermarket prices on HQ started to soar through the roof I even found a complete and intact set at a flea market that I keep around, so I have the game not so well worn as the sets I played with so long and use for parts for D&D.

This is seriously tempting, but the price is a little discouraging as well.  I'm presuming a lot of the price is the upgrade in quality of miniatures and furniture though.


----------



## Ath-kethin (Sep 23, 2020)

There's an article on Polygon about it too:

The new version of HeroQuest is a faithful remake of the classic board game

Looks like just a straight remake for the initial set, plus some preorder exclusives. And they straight up say that this initial launch is to placate fans of the original. I guess if it's successful it'll hit retail next year.

The new quest book with adventures is s stretch goal at the $2M mark, though since the project has almost hit its $1M funding goal less than 24 hours into a 45-day campaign I think it's safe to predict we will hit all the SGs.


----------



## QuentinGeorge (Sep 23, 2020)

I'm


Ath-kethin said:


> The box is much bigger than the original, which makes sense since there are no cardstock miniatures; everything is plastic/resin including the doors,tables, etc.
> 
> Production is also probably still in China/Asia, so COVID shipping hassles will still apply.
> 
> ...




Interesting that Against the Ogre Horde and Wizards of Morcar were never released in the US originally. (You can tell from the name - it's Wizards of Morcar, not Wizards of Zargon.) Equally Mage of the Mirror and The Frozen Horror were never released outside of the US. Those two are incredibly rare and expensive to get. (They are the only expansions I don't have)


----------



## payn (Sep 23, 2020)

QuentinGeorge said:


> Yes, Sierra's Adventure/RPG hybrid became "Quest for Glory" and under that name had 5 installments. My family bought the original copy of the first installment when it was still "Hero's Quest".



Yeap, those 80's Sierra PC games were terrific.


----------



## Ath-kethin (Sep 23, 2020)

QuentinGeorge said:


> Interesting that Against the Ogre Horde and Wizards of Morcar were never released in the US originally. (You can tell from the name - it's Wizards of Morcar, not Wizards of Zargon.) Equally Mage of the Mirror and The Frozen Horror were never released outside of the US. Those two are incredibly rare and expensive to get. (They are the only expansions I don't have)



I have The Frozen Horror, but I never managed to nab Mage of the Mirror back in the day. I have PDFs of the quest books from all of them, and made do with other miniatures, but I really hope they reissue/update all of them here. It would be nice to have them all "officially."


----------



## ajevans (Sep 23, 2020)

macd21 said:


> There’s been some speculation that there might be IP issues with selling it outside the US, but I also imagine they may be holding off on an international option because of the added distribution headaches it would require.




There's been some speculation, but zero pointing to actual sources so I don't think that's the real reason. 

Unlike the original game that was mass-marketed to the public and price accordingly this is purely aimed at the nostalgia market and priced highly accordingly (the price is not out of whack with other specialist games, but Hasbro could do it a lot cheaper with their economies of scale.  As it is it costs nearly double the price of the original in real terms i.e. after inflation). 

Distribution headaches aren't really a thing for multinational corporations like Hasbro, they have the channels.  This is just to create some buzz and cream off some initial funds to massively shorten the payback period on their outlays.  Once it goes out to backers, further copies will no doubt hit retail and be sent out on container ships to Europe and AUS/NZ.


----------



## Ath-kethin (Sep 23, 2020)

And . . . funded!

On to the stretch goals!


----------



## Superchunk77 (Sep 23, 2020)

Ath-kethin said:


> I have The Frozen Horror, but I never managed to nab Mage of the Mirror back in the day. I have PDFs of the quest books from all of them, and made do with other miniatures, but I really hope they reissue/update all of them here. It would be nice to have them all "officially."



I'm in Canada and I've got all the expansions that I could find. The first two general expansions, plus the Frozen Horror and the elf one.


----------



## Tyler Do'Urden (Sep 23, 2020)

My son is a little young for this... but in three years I might be picking up a copy for him. The perfect gateway to daddy's games!


----------



## Ath-kethin (Sep 23, 2020)

Tyler Do'Urden said:


> My son is a little young for this... but in three years I might be picking up a copy for him. The perfect gateway to daddy's games!



No idea how old your kid is . . . but I started mine at four and it worked fine. Hero Quest, then No Thank You, Evil!, then Basic Fantasy RPG, then Rules Cyclopedia D&D. 

You could easily swap in 5e Basic or even Dungeonesque for the RC D&D route I took and be just fine.


----------



## happylarry (Sep 23, 2020)

Interesting thread. never knew there was so much love for Heroquest. never played it, but did have Advanced Heroquest, which had a much more obvious Games Workshop / Warhammer Old World vibe - 20 plastic skaven for example - and a nice system for laying out random dungeons. as long as you had a big floor space.


----------



## macd21 (Sep 23, 2020)

ajevans said:


> Distribution headaches aren't really a thing for multinational corporations like Hasbro, they have the channels.  This is just to create some buzz and cream off some initial funds to massively shorten the payback period on their outlays.  Once it goes out to backers, further copies will no doubt hit retail and be sent out on container ships to Europe and AUS/NZ.




Hasbrolab products are always NA only. They’re not hooked into Hasbro’s regular distribution channels. Getting access to that would be a big step.

Hasbro could make it much cheaper if they were mass marketing it, but they’re not. And of course it costs twice as much as the original in real terms, the quality of the contents is much higher. By Hasbro standards this is small potatoes. It’ll be a rounding error in their annual accounts. And because of that the creators are limited in their options.


----------



## Retreater (Sep 23, 2020)

happylarry said:


> Interesting thread. never knew there was so much love for Heroquest. never played it, but did have Advanced Heroquest, which had a much more obvious Games Workshop / Warhammer Old World vibe - 20 plastic skaven for example - and a nice system for laying out random dungeons. as long as you had a big floor space.



Yeah. Without HeroQuest, it's questionable if I would have ever played D&D. It was the first time getting a party together, running an adventure, designing my own quests, making house rules, rolling dice, improving a character, etc. It was vitally important to my history as a gamer and DM. 
HeroQuest was my Red Box.


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2020)

QuentinGeorge said:


> Seems a bit unfair considering the UK/Europe/AU/NZ version came first....
> 
> I'm assuming it will hit other markets eventually, even if they are persisting with the whole "Zargon" thing. That's the dude from Lost City. The villain of Hero Quest is Morcar, no matter what those yanks say!




Who the hell is Morcar?!  



Ath-kethin said:


> The box is much bigger than the original, which makes sense since there are no cardstock miniatures; everything is plastic/resin including the doors,tables, etc.
> 
> Production is also probably still in China/Asia, so COVID shipping hassles will still apply.
> 
> ...




All the expansions would be cool, then I could finally get my hands on Against the Ogre Horde and Wizards of Morcar.  Mage of the Mirror did have ogre minis though, and my players had gotten so powerful, I was doing ogre hordes anyway.  One of my homebrew quests had a dungeon with nothing but ogres.

Looks like they're dropping the Warhammer references.  That's kind of amusing, since I was thinking of putting more Warhammer references in my quests anyway.  And there was that box of Warhammer Chaos Warriors I bought just so I could keep up with my players.


----------



## Ath-kethin (Sep 24, 2020)

Retreater said:


> HeroQuest was my Red Box.




That's such a great way to put it! 

Hero Quest wasn't my first experience with RPGs, but it was my first TTRPG. Friends of mine played a computer game called Phantasie, which is VERY D&D-esque, and that was my real into. Made the transition to both board games like Hero Quest and full theater-of-the-mind games like D&D much easier to grok.

That's a big part of why I introduced my kid the way I did - I've been talking D&D to them literally sine they were born, and framing Hero Quest and then No Thank You Evil! as stepping stones to get there really helped keep the kid engaged and interested.


----------



## Orius (Sep 24, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Obligatory video insertion!


----------



## aramis erak (Sep 24, 2020)

Superchunk77 said:


> So it's the exact same board game, with some upgraded components and female miniatures. I'll just hang on to my original copy



Some of us don't have the original to hang on to...


----------



## aramis erak (Sep 24, 2020)

R_J_K75 said:


> Theyre only shipping to the U.S. and Canada, and not even to Quebec.  $30 shipping seems extremely high as I cant imagine it weighing all that much or the box/packaging being overly large.  What's the justification for such a high shipping cost?



probably the same sized box as  A&A... which is, per a post of BGG, 24.25" x 15.75" X 3".  Not small.


----------



## QuentinGeorge (Sep 24, 2020)

Orius said:


> Who the hell is Morcar?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Morcar's the one whose name is on the box. Zargon's the imposter who escaped from the bottom of Cynicidea.


----------



## ajevans (Sep 24, 2020)

macd21 said:


> Hasbrolab products are always NA only. They’re not hooked into Hasbro’s regular distribution channels. Getting access to that would be a big step.




That's a choice they make not a restriction they are forced to work with.


----------



## macd21 (Sep 24, 2020)

ajevans said:


> That's a choice they make not a restriction they are forced to work with.




That’s a restriction the current creators have to work with. They can’t tell Hasbro to just give them access to the larger distribution network. Hasbro doesn’t believe that HQ is going to sell enough to be worthwhile producing it on a large scale, hence Hasbrolab.

People complaining about the NA only distribution or the Kickstarter nature of this release have unrealistic expectations. They’re lucky this is getting released at all, and will be lucky if it gets a wider release.


----------



## ajevans (Sep 24, 2020)

macd21 said:


> That’s a restriction the current creators have to work with. They can’t tell Hasbro to just give them access to the larger distribution network. Hasbro doesn’t believe that HQ is going to sell enough to be worthwhile producing it on a large scale, hence Hasbrolab.
> 
> People complaining about the NA only distribution or the Kickstarter nature of this release have unrealistic expectations. They’re lucky this is getting released at all, and will be lucky if it gets a wider release.




So basically it's a Hasbro decision.  People aren't really complaining at the creators, this is a strawman of your creation, they're complaining about the Hasbro decision.


----------



## macd21 (Sep 24, 2020)

ajevans said:


> So basically it's a Hasbro decision.  People aren't really complaining at the creators, this is a strawman of your creation, they're complaining about the Hasbro decision.




And I’m saying it’s a silly complaint.


----------



## ajevans (Sep 24, 2020)

macd21 said:


> And I’m saying it’s a silly complaint.




Hardly, it's game for which there's a lot of love for, there was a big announcement that it was being released again and a teaser campaign.  This built up a lot of excitement.  Then it gets announced, and it's not getting a proper release, just a premium priced crowdfunded release for North America. Hasbro has the capability, financially and logistically for a wider release, but has chosen not to.  It's not silly to feel a bit annoyed by it all given the build up, especially as it's a British game that isn't being released over here. 

Personally I'm dissapointed but also slightly grateful as it means I won't spend money on it, at least at the moment.


----------



## macd21 (Sep 24, 2020)

ajevans said:


> Hardly, it's game for which there's a lot of love for, there was a big announcement that it was being released again and a teaser campaign.  This built up a lot of excitement.  Then it gets announced, and it's not getting a proper release, just a premium priced crowdfunded release for North America. Hasbro has the capability, financially and logistically for a wider release, but has chosen not to.  It's not silly to feel a bit annoyed by it all given the build up, especially as it's a British game that isn't being released over here.
> 
> Personally I'm dissapointed but also slightly grateful as it means I won't spend money on it, at least at the moment.




It’s a niche game with a niche audience. People are complaining because Hasbro aren’t giving it a full release, which is just an unrealistic expectation.


----------



## ajevans (Sep 24, 2020)

macd21 said:


> It’s a niche game with a niche audience. People are complaining because Hasbro aren’t giving it a full release, which is just an unrealistic expectation.




If it were that niche, Hasbro wouldn't have a big splash banner for it up on their corporate front page.


----------



## macd21 (Sep 24, 2020)

ajevans said:


> If it were that niche, Hasbro wouldn't have a big splash banner for it up on their corporate front page.




If it wasn’t niche, it would have a wider release and Hasbro wouldn’t be Crowdfunding it. Sticking a splash banner on their corporate page is minimum effort stuff.


----------



## QuentinGeorge (Sep 24, 2020)

macd21 said:


> If it wasn’t niche, it would have a wider release and Hasbro wouldn’t be Crowdfunding it. Sticking a splash banner on their corporate page is minimum effort stuff.




Weird that it wasn't a "niche" game in 1990 when it was originally released in an era where games were mostly Monopoly or Cluedo.


----------



## ajevans (Sep 24, 2020)

macd21 said:


> If it wasn’t niche, it would have a wider release and Hasbro wouldn’t be Crowdfunding it. Sticking a splash banner on their corporate page is minimum effort stuff.




That's a circular argument.  It's too niche, therefore we're only going down the limited route. We're going down the limited route, therefore it must be too niche.

But not niche enough to not warrant a big splash advert on the front page of their corporate sites. You tend to put projects you want to bring to attention on the front page of your site, but niche projects. 

I'd say it's a bigger game than say Risk Legacy or Betrayal at House on the Hill, which both got proper releases.


----------



## macd21 (Sep 24, 2020)

QuentinGeorge said:


> Weird that it wasn't a "niche" game in 1990 when it was originally released in an era where games were mostly Monopoly or Cluedo.




Times have changed. Back then it was something novel and new. Now it’s just pandering to the nostalgia market.


----------



## macd21 (Sep 24, 2020)

ajevans said:


> I'd say it's a bigger game than say Risk Legacy or Betrayal at House on the Hill, which both got proper releases.




Based on what? Risk is a huge game, and House on the Hill was a massive hit. Spinoffs are an obvious win for them. HeroQuest hasn’t been out for twenty years. There’s a small online community of fans, and that’s it.


----------



## Schmoe (Sep 24, 2020)

Askaval30 said:


> here's to hoping it's the first step to releasing Warhammer Quest as it was...




That would be fantastic and I'd buy it in a heartbeat.  Unfortunately, it's probably not going to happen now that GW has released a new version.


----------



## macd21 (Sep 24, 2020)

Schmoe said:


> That would be fantastic and I'd buy it in a heartbeat.  Unfortunately, it's probably not going to happen now that GW has released a new version.




I could see them releasing another one, set in the WFB setting. Possibly just a reprint of the original, or a revamped one.


----------



## ajevans (Sep 24, 2020)

macd21 said:


> Based on what? Risk is a huge game, and House on the Hill was a massive hit. Spinoffs are an obvious win for them. HeroQuest hasn’t been out for twenty years. There’s a small online community of fans, and that’s it.




Betrayal at House on the Hill wasn't a spinoff, and got to be hit by actually being available. And whilst I haven't got sales figures, I'd wager the original HeroQuest dwarfed Risk Legacy sales, given the former has widespread recognition outside the hobby for people of a certain age.   Given the current funding level after 2 days, and that's only in NA, your statement that there's only a small online community of fans is demonstrably false.


----------



## macd21 (Sep 24, 2020)

ajevans said:


> Betrayal at House on the Hill wasn't a spinoff, and got to be hit by actually being available. And whilst I haven't got sales figures, I'd wager the original HeroQuest dwarfed Risk Legacy sales, given the former has widespread recognition outside the hobby for people of a certain age.   Given the current funding level after 2 days, and that's only in NA, your statement that there's only a small online community of fans is demonstrably false.




That _is _a small online community. You need a lot more than that to be a Hasbro A-lister (or even B-lister). It’s probably enough that it’ll get a wider release (hopefully), but it’s not in the same league as Betrayal or Risk.


----------



## ajevans (Sep 24, 2020)

macd21 said:


> That _is _a small online community. You need a lot more than that to be a Hasbro A-lister (or even B-lister). It’s probably enough that it’ll get a wider release (hopefully), but it’s not in the same league as Betrayal or Risk.




Those games got to be popular because they had a wide release.  What is your source on whether or not HeroQuest is in the same league as Betrayal?  What figures are you using?


----------



## LuisCarlos17f (Sep 24, 2020)

HQ can be again the best-seller/blockbuster of the dungeon-crawler board games. They have got a potential cash-cow or gold mine in their hands, and do they notice?

If you were Hasbro and you could buy Gamezone (the Spanish company who tried to publish the failed anniversary edition) what would you do? I would buy the rights to sell as limited edition an "extreme hero quest", using all its new ideas, for example the double sided board or the new heroes.






						Sitio en Mantenimiento
					

Ahora mismo no estamos disponibles



					www.heroquestclassic.com
				




Would Hasbro allow a lincenced LEGO version of HQ?

What about the no-Northamerican market who also wants the reedition of the game? My niece has inherited by me. HQ was the last toy Christmas bought by my father for me.

* Will we see an app for HQ? Something like a virtual tabletop, the AI wouldn't control anything only to show stats and when a miniature has just moved that turn.

* Was HQ to slow with the mercenaries? (minions could be hired by the PCs but only one hit point).

* How to do you feel about the idea of fighting female evil humanoids (orcs)?


----------



## Skywalker (Sep 24, 2020)

aramis erak said:


> Some of us don't have the original to hang on to...




If you don't have an original, I wouldn't recommend getting the reprint TBH. You can get more for your money these days and any value you would get from nostalgia will be much reduced in its current form.


----------



## Koren n'Rhys (Sep 26, 2020)

IMO, this crowdfunding campaign is a way to gauge interest. Sure, it's limited to NA at this point, but if it's sufficiently successful then Hasbro can look at a proper, full release of the game.
I'm one of those who still has my originals of these 3 sets, but I never got my hands on the other US expansions let along the EU only stuff. Hopefully, we'll eventually see reprints of all of those too, and new quests as well.


----------



## Ath-kethin (Nov 4, 2020)

Well, the campaign has passed $3M, has several additional heroes, tons of additional minis, and two additional quest books. If it's a means of gauging interest, I think the interest is there.

If YOU'RE interested, get in. It's a helluva value now, and if we can hit $4M in the next couple of days (a tall order to be sure; that's picking up almost a million bucks) there are more new minis, more extra minis, a DRAGON, and a new quest book by Mike Manganiello.


----------



## Koren n'Rhys (Dec 1, 2020)

I hope there's a way to get just the new material eventually. There's no way I can justify $150 let alone even $100 when I still have my original core game and copies of both Kellar's and Witch Lord, no matter how cool all the new sculpts and bits look. An "upgrade" box with the minis and cards for the new Heroes and any new quests would be awesome though. I'd pay $25-30 for that alone.


----------

